# Fishing Tip # 803 Dolphin Repeller



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Fishing Tip # 803*.
*DIY Dolphin Repeller.
*Take a 3' long piece of 2" galvanized or stainless pipe and drill a small line tie hole in one end. When the Dolphin start harassing you, hang the pipe in the water and hit it hard a few times with a ball peen hammer. This will overwhelm their auditory system and they will leave. Fish will get over it pretty fast.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That makes good sense. Thanks for the tip. I'll have to try it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought you were gonna say to throw it at flipper, and retrive it with the string................................Sounds like Your way might work.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dang Snag!*

I like your way of thinking. If one thing doesn't work, try something else.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to have to try this , seems like they are everywhere I try to fish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

my inner rapper came out there


----------

